# Validity Job offer Spain



## mat (Aug 26, 2008)

Hai

D Recently I got a job offer from following hospital to work as Registered Nurse in Madrid , Spain. As I am not aware about this hospital and validity of job offer letter , I tried on their website but it seems in Spanish

Complejo Hospitalario Universitario Nacional 
Juan Canalejo
Avda. San Juan de Dios, No. 21, 
Ciempozuelos, MADRID, 28350 Spain.
Tel: +34 634 227 665 

Can anybody pls check and give me their exact email address and contact details ??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Well the phone is a MOBILE for a start - What's the Website?

There is a HOSPITAL more or less at that address in Yellow pages. It's possible that the University connection is new.

CENTRO DE SALUD MENTAL SAN JUAN DE DIOS

SALUD MENTAL Y PSIQUIATRIA: CENTROS SANITARIOS.

Av. San Juan de Dios, D
28350 CIEMPOZUELOS - MADRID

Tel: 918 930 001
Fax: 918 932 042

dns.sanjuandedios-oh.es

The only link I find to CH Juan Canalejo is in La Coruña - but like I say it's possible the Madrid connection is new, Complejo Hospitalario Juan Canalejo - A Coruña


----------



## mat (Aug 26, 2008)

Chris
Many Thanks

The web address along with that letter is Complejo Hospitalario Juan Canalejo - A Coruña. Actually I need the email address of that hospital becoz the web is in Spanish language . I don't know the Spanish language
pls find below the address :

Complejo Hospitalario Universitario Nacional 
Juan Canalejo
Avda. San Juan de Dios, No. 21, 
Ciempozuelos, MADRID, 28350 Spain.
Tel: +34 634 227 665 
Fax: +34 917 905 439
Website:Complejo Hospitalario Juan Canalejo - A Coruña[/url]
Can you pls check on behalf of me if possible or give the email details ??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Mat 

If I were you I'd FAX or write as there is no email anywhere I can see - except the WEBMASTER. [email protected] 

I'll be honest - I'll be surprised if you've been offered a job as a nurse IF you cant speak Spanish as it's a pre.req. We had this on here recently.

The Website shown is for a Hospital NOT in Madrid (as its name states it's in A Coruña - Galicia) - There is a mental health hospital in that road at Ciempozuelo though. 

The number you've been given is a Mobile and I cant call those.

If you're being asked for a FEE - I'd be suspicious


----------



## mat (Aug 26, 2008)

Chris

Many thanks for your help.

you people are really helping us becoz the person who has given the offer on behalf of the hospital asked me to pay EUR 1250.00 as service charges . I doubt about the intention that is why I asked you for this . I think now my doubt has cleared. He got my Resume through online job site.

Many thanks


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey there is an interestiing undercurrent here. Which website was it that you lodged your resume with? Did they attempt to interview you for any job they were offering? Do you have a the name of this person so as to alert others? I too am a Registered Nurse coming from Australia and as Chris has said we have had this discussion before, but to fill you in it is expected that you will be able to communicate with patients etc and therefore you would need a high level of spanish fluency before attempting to work in a hospital etc. I have focussed on learnning spanish for the time being but would also need to learn catalan as I am hoping to work in Catalyna for the next few years. 

I am however, very interested in the fact you have been offered a job in this way as I had not heard of this before. Good Luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mat said:


> Chris
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


It is not unheard of for underhand people posing as agents to offer people jobs that dont exist with an up front fee payable.

Basically, either the job never existed or the hospital have never offered you it.

Forget it! You are probably being conned. Contact the hospital direct and do not pay any fees to someone up front to secure you a position with an employer without having a letter from that employer specifically offering you the job.

Ask yourself ..... how many employers would offer such a job with no interview & no references.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

In short, you don't have a job offer, you have a con, pay it and end up 1500 Euros short of a picnic, or learn something from the experience


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I always thought an employer pays an employee to work.....a definite scam, sorry to say.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mat said:


> Chris
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


If you CAN - report this to the nearest Spanish Embassy/Consulate near you. 

There are bona-fide job search agents out there, they charge fees in order to clear paperwork etc. But in this case - I'm VERY dubious - as simply the contact data is messy. It's almost OK (the fax no looks "right") but it's not good enough.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fees/scam aside, what would alarm me is that you have been offered a job without the employer even meeting you, or indeed, you meeting them! That in itself would alert me to a problem

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Does happen though Jo. I was offered a job on reputation in the early '90's. Came via an agent as it was in, shall we say, an unusual country. So unusual - I decided against it.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I was offered a job without meeting my new employer.....difference was, they paid for EVERYTHING and the country wasn't too unusual! Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mat said:


> hai
> 
> d recently i got a job offer from following hospital to work as registered nurse in madrid , spain. As i am not aware about this hospital and validity of job offer letter , i tried on their website but it seems in spanish
> 
> ...


for dr gul


----------

